# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Մարդկային հիմարության դրսևորումները բժշկության մեջ

## Աթեիստ

ՖԲ-ի երիտասարդ մամաների թեմայում լիքը գրառումներ կարդալուց հետո որոշեցի բացեմ էս բաժինը։

Ով թեմային ծանոթ չի 2 բառով ներկայացնեմ։

Շատ մարդիկ ինտերնետին ու տատիկներին ավելի շատ են վստահում, քան բժիշկներին։

ՖԲ-ի հայ ծնողների անկյունում տարածված հարցի տեսակ է

«երեխե՜ք, երեխես 40 աստիճան ջերմություն ունի, ի՞նչ անեմ»։
«Երեխես ջերմություն ուներ, 3 բժշկի հարցրեցի, նշանակեցին _բուժելամիցին_ դեղը, ինչ եք կարծում, տա՞մ, թե՞ չէ»։

 Էնօր մի հոգի պատմում էր, որ երեխան ինչ որ բանից լավ վախեցել ա, մտածում ա հոգեբանի մոտ տանի՞, թե՞ վախ բռնողի։ Ու պատասխանողների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը առաջարկում էին երրորդ տարբերակը՝  աղոթք, գիշերը կողքը մոմ վառել և նման բաներ։

Մառազմի մակարդակը պատկեցնելու, բայց նաև հայ մայրիկներին չվիրավորելու համար (կարող ա աչքներով ընկնի) տեղադրում եմ ռուսական ֆորումներում տեղադրված հարցեր։










Ամենավառ օրինակներից մեկը



Էս մեկը թվում ա, թե տրոլ ա։

----------

Նիկեա (22.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Նախորդ օրինակները սաղ «մայրիկներին» էին վերաբերում։

Մի քանի հատ էլ խառը կենդանիներ։


Դատելու ենթակա «մայր»









Սրանք Ռուֆի համար, *զզվելի են*։


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*





սև հումոր, այսինքն խնդալու ա, բայց հեչ խնդալու բան չի ։)



*Իսկականից խնդալու*

----------

Նիկեա (22.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես կարծում եմ, որ նման «մայրիկները» վտանգավոր են երեխաների համար ու օրինակ հեչ դեմ չէի լինի, որ պետությունը նման ծնողներին հեռու պահեր երեխաներից։

----------

Lusntag Lusine (26.10.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

Շոկի մեջ եմ, ոնց որ չկարողանամ հավատալ, որ ոմանց իդիոտիզմը նման մակարդակի է հասնում: Պետական մարմինները, կոնկրետ համայնքային հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի դիմումով դատարանը նման կերպարներին կարող է ծնողական իրավունքից զրկել ու դեռ մի բան էլ քիչ կանի  :Sad:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.10.2014), GriFFin (24.10.2014), Աթեիստ (23.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Շոկի մեջ եմ, ոնց որ չկարողանամ հավատալ, որ ոմանց իդիոտիզմը նման մակարդակի է հասնում: Պետական մարմինները, կոնկրետ համայնքային հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի դիմումով դատարանը նման կերպարներին կարող է ծնողական իրավունքից զրկել ու դեռ մի բան էլ քիչ կանի


Alphaone, իմ դիտարկումներից ես հասկացա, որ մեծ մասին կզրկեն, թե էդ համակարգը աշխատի:
Բայց մի հատ բան ասեմ էլի: Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ փակ օղակ ա: Սկսեմ իմ ոլորտի օղակի հատվածից: Պոլիկնիլիկայի բժիշկը, ով պարտավոր ա բոլորին հատ-հատ բացատրի ամենինչ... թքած ունի: Անգամ լուրջ դեպքերին չեն արձագանքում որոշ տեղեր: Պուճուր ախպորս մոտ ջրծաղիկ էր, իսկ մեր տարածքային բժիշկը անգամ չեկավ: Ես էլ որպես հայտնի գործ տվող զանգեցի առողջապահության նախարաություն ու բողոքեցի էդ բժիշկի համար: Հաջորդ օրը վազելով եկավ ու հետը քույր էր նույնիսկ բերել: Հիմա նայեք: Ես օրինակ կրթություն չունեմ (ընդհանուր, կամ բժշկության հետ կապված, էական չի), ըստ Ձեզ ու՞մ կվստահեմ: Բժիշկին, թե՞ հարևանիս, եթե իմ բժիշկը ըտենցն ա: Ու ես ամենը ենքան զզվելի ա: Էն որ չգիդես որտեղից սկսես սխալը ուղել: ԲԱՅՑ էդքանով հանդերց կան ընտանեկան բժիշկներ, ովքեր երկու ժամից ավել տրամադրում են հիվանդին ու, որ ժամին ուզում ես զանգի իրանք քեզ կլսեն ( հույս կա դեռ իմ մեջ): Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ես բժիշկներին էս հարցում շաաատ եմ մեղադրում: Էն վատ բժիշկներին, որոնք ծածկում են ընտիր մասնագետներին ու իրանց նման վարքով նպաստում, որ մարդիկ չվստահեն, չհավատան, ալարեն գնալ բժիշկի մոտ: Գլուխս ցավաց :/

----------

boooooooom (24.10.2014), Cassiopeia (25.10.2014), Ամպ (26.10.2014), Գաղթական (11.09.2016), Նիկեա (25.10.2014)

----------


## boooooooom

Եկել է լոգոպեդի /էդ լոգոպեդը իմ կիննա/ մոտ, թե "երեխաս չի խոսում, եկել եմ ձեզանից խորհուրդ հարցնեմ, լսել եմ , որ երբ վանքի դռան բանալին դնում են երեխայի բերանը, նրա խոսքը վերականգնվում է":

----------

Cassiopeia (25.10.2014), GriFFin (25.10.2014), Աթեիստ (25.10.2014), Գաղթական (11.09.2016), Ձայնալար (02.11.2014), Նիկեա (25.10.2014)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Լիզ, համաձայն եմ, որ տարածքային բժիշկները մեծամասամբ հավատ չեն ներշնչում: Բայց Արտակի նշած ֆբ խմբերում խոսակցությունը սենց ա գնում. Ասեք ինչ տամ երեխուս, լավ զգա, մինչև վաղը տանեմ բժշկի, կամ ամաչում եմ բժշկին զանգեմ, երեխու ջերմությունը ոնց իջեցնեմ և այլն: Լացելու իրավիճակ ա: Մի անգամ նման «նշանակումների» համար էդ խմբում կոնֆլիկտ ունեցա ու խմբից դուրս եկա  :Smile:  ներվերս չհերիքեց:

----------

GriFFin (25.10.2014), Նիկեա (25.10.2014)

----------


## Ամպ

Աթեիստ ջան, էսօր լավ բժիշկներին մոմով ենք մի կերպ գտնում, դրա համար էլ մայրիկներն անհանգստանում են։ Դե քո բերած օրինակները քննարկումից լրիվ դուրս են, բայց շատ են լինում դեպքեր, որ բժշկին հավատալով ավելի մեծ բարդությունների առաջ ենք կանգնում։ 
Քրոջս պուճուրը 1 տարեկանում ուժեղ հիվանդացավ (բարձր ջերմություն, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, փորլուծություն)։ Տարան հիվանդանոց։ Բժիշկը երեխային հետազոտեց, օրգանիզմը վերականգնող սիստեմաներ ու հակաբորբոքային բուժում նշանակեց։ Հարցին, թե անտիբիոտիկն ինչի համար է, պատասխանեց՝ միզուղիների բորբոքումը բուժելու։ Երբ հարցրեցինք՝  ինչ դեղ է նշանակում, ասաց, որ լայն սպեկտորի անտիբիոտիկ է ու մենք չանհանգստանանք, երեխային վնաս չի, «*վստահենք* ու թողնենք հանգիստ իր գործն անի»։ Դեղը ներարկելուց հետո երեխան քնեց ու ժամերով չէր արթնանում։ Գիշերն էլ լրիվ վատացավ։ Առավոտյան բուժքրոջից դեղի անունն իմացա ու ինձ գցեցի ինտերնետ։ Շոկի մեջ էի. բժիշկ կոչեցյալն իրավունք ունե՞ր մինչև 18 տարեկաններին հակացուցված դեղը մեկ տարեկանին ներարկել։ Ընդ որում էդ դեղի 100 մլ ներարկում են 60 րոպեում (արագ ներարկելը սրտի կանգ կարող էր առաջացնել), իսկ անաստվածները 20 րոպեում ափալ-թափալ պուճուրիս ջանը լցրին, երեխուն ճլորացրին։ Հլը 2 օր էլ դեռ պիտի ներարկեին։ Առը հա։ Բողոքեցինք, գլխավոր բժիշկը բաժանմունքի բոլոր  բուժաշխատողներին կանչեց, թափ տվեց, ու հարցը դրանով փակեցին։ Բժշկուհին էլ հաստակողի մեկն էր։ Դեռ մի բան էլ, մեր մեղադրանքներից վիրավորված,  հայտարարեց, որ իրենց բաժանմունքի բոլոր երեխաներին էդ անտիբիոտիկով են բուժում  :Sad:  ։ /Գրեմ, բոլորդ իմացեք ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա՝  հեռու մնացեք. Մուրացանի մանկական հիվանդանոցն էր, բժշկուհու անուն-հայրանունն էլ Անահիտ Տիգրանի (ազգանունը չգիտեմ)/։
Երեխային հիվանդանոցից հանեցին, տարան ուրիշ բժշկի մոտ, պարզվեց, որ ռոտավիրուս էր, ու ընդամենը օրգանիզմը վերականգնող սիստեմաներ պիտի նշանակվեր, դեղեր՝  փորլուծության դեմ։ Միզուղիների ոչ մի բորբոքում էլ չկար։

Ինձ համար արդեն չգրված օրենք ա. անգամ, եթե աշխարհի ամենախելացի բժիշկը նշանակում կատարի, ես մինչև դեղի բնութագիրն իր հակացուցումներով, օգտագործման եղանակով և այլն, և այլն չկարդամ, ո՛չ ես եմ օգտագործում, ո՛չ էլ հարազատներիս թողնում։

----------

Cassiopeia (26.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Աթեիստ ջան, էսօր լավ բժիշկներին մոմով ենք մի կերպ գտնում, դրա համար էլ մայրիկներն անհանգստանում են։ Դե քո բերած օրինակները քննարկումից լրիվ դուրս են, բայց շատ են լինում դեպքեր, որ բժշկին հավատալով ավելի մեծ բարդությունների առաջ ենք կանգնում։ 
> Քրոջս պուճուրը 1 տարեկանում ուժեղ հիվանդացավ (բարձր ջերմություն, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, փորլուծություն)։ Տարան հիվանդանոց։ Բժիշկը երեխային հետազոտեց, օրգանիզմը վերականգնող սիստեմաներ ու հակաբորբոքային բուժում նշանակեց։ Հարցին, թե անտիբիոտիկն ինչի համար է, պատասխանեց՝ միզուղիների բորբոքումը բուժելու։ Երբ հարցրեցինք՝  ինչ դեղ է նշանակում, ասաց, որ լայն սպեկտորի անտիբիոտիկ է ու մենք չանհանգստանանք, երեխային վնաս չի, «*վստահենք* ու թողնենք հանգիստ իր գործն անի»։ Դեղը ներարկելուց հետո երեխան քնեց ու ժամերով չէր արթնանում։ Գիշերն էլ լրիվ վատացավ։ Առավոտյան բուժքրոջից դեղի անունն իմացա ու ինձ գցեցի ինտերնետ։ Շոկի մեջ էի. բժիշկ կոչեցյալն իրավունք ունե՞ր մինչև 18 տարեկաններին հակացուցված դեղը մեկ տարեկանին ներարկել։ Ընդ որում էդ դեղի 100 մլ ներարկում են 60 րոպեում (արագ ներարկելը սրտի կանգ կարող էր առաջացնել), իսկ անաստվածները 20 րոպեում ափալ-թափալ պուճուրիս ջանը լցրին, երեխուն ճլորացրին։ Հլը 2 օր էլ դեռ պիտի ներարկեին։ Առը հա։ Բողոքեցինք, գլխավոր բժիշկը բաժանմունքի բոլոր  բուժաշխատողներին կանչեց, թափ տվեց, ու հարցը դրանով փակեցին։ Բժշկուհին էլ հաստակողի մեկն էր։ Դեռ մի բան էլ, մեր մեղադրանքներից վիրավորված,  հայտարարեց, որ իրենց բաժանմունքի բոլոր երեխաներին էդ անտիբիոտիկով են բուժում  ։ /Գրեմ, բոլորդ իմացեք ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա՝  հեռու մնացեք. Մուրացանի մանկական հիվանդանոցն էր, բժշկուհու անուն-հայրանունն էլ Անահիտ Տիգրանի (ազգանունը չգիտեմ)/։
> Երեխային հիվանդանոցից հանեցին, տարան ուրիշ բժշկի մոտ, պարզվեց, որ ռոտավիրուս էր, ու ընդամենը օրգանիզմը վերականգնող սիստեմաներ պիտի նշանակվեր, դեղեր՝  փորլուծության դեմ։ Միզուղիների ոչ մի բորբոքում էլ չկար։
> 
> Ինձ համար արդեն չգրված օրենք ա. անգամ, եթե աշխարհի ամենախելացի բժիշկը նշանակում կատարի, ես մինչև դեղի բնութագիրն իր հակացուցումներով, օգտագործման եղանակով և այլն, և այլն չկարդամ, ո՛չ ես եմ օգտագործում, ո՛չ էլ հարազատներիս թողնում։


Անահիտ Տիգրանովնան իմ մանկաբուժության դասախոսն ա ու իրանից խելացի մասնագետ ու իրանից լավ բժիշկ հնարավոր չի գտնել: Մարդուն մեղադրելը թույլ տվեք անեն են մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն համապատասխան կրթություն ու իրավունք: ՈՒ մարդկանց բժիշկի մոտ չգնալ հորդորելուց առաջ ազգանունը ճշտեք: Մեղադրանք ունեք, ներկայացրեք առողջապահության նախարարություն, ոչ թե ակումբում ծուռ մեղադրանք գրեք մարդու մասին, որպեսզի առանց այդ էլ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը բժիշկների նկատմամբ ուժեղացնեք:
Հ.Գ. Ձեր որոշումների պատճառով տուժում ա ուրիշի ճակատագիրը, մի մոռացեք դա:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.10.2014), Մուշու (26.10.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Աթեիստ ջան, էսօր լավ բժիշկներին մոմով ենք մի կերպ գտնում, դրա համար էլ մայրիկներն անհանգստանում են։ Դե քո բերած օրինակները քննարկումից լրիվ դուրս են, բայց շատ են լինում դեպքեր, որ բժշկին հավատալով ավելի մեծ բարդությունների առաջ ենք կանգնում։ 
> Քրոջս պուճուրը 1 տարեկանում ուժեղ հիվանդացավ (բարձր ջերմություն, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, փորլուծություն)։ Տարան հիվանդանոց։ Բժիշկը երեխային հետազոտեց, օրգանիզմը վերականգնող սիստեմաներ ու հակաբորբոքային բուժում նշանակեց։ Հարցին, թե անտիբիոտիկն ինչի համար է, պատասխանեց՝ միզուղիների բորբոքումը բուժելու։ Երբ հարցրեցինք՝  ինչ դեղ է նշանակում, ասաց, որ լայն սպեկտորի անտիբիոտիկ է ու մենք չանհանգստանանք, երեխային վնաս չի, «*վստահենք* ու թողնենք հանգիստ իր գործն անի»։ Դեղը ներարկելուց հետո երեխան քնեց ու ժամերով չէր արթնանում։ Գիշերն էլ լրիվ վատացավ։ Առավոտյան բուժքրոջից դեղի անունն իմացա ու ինձ գցեցի ինտերնետ։ Շոկի մեջ էի. բժիշկ կոչեցյալն իրավունք ունե՞ր մինչև 18 տարեկաններին հակացուցված դեղը մեկ տարեկանին ներարկել։ Ընդ որում էդ դեղի 100 մլ ներարկում են 60 րոպեում (արագ ներարկելը սրտի կանգ կարող էր առաջացնել), իսկ անաստվածները 20 րոպեում ափալ-թափալ պուճուրիս ջանը լցրին, երեխուն ճլորացրին։ Հլը 2 օր էլ դեռ պիտի ներարկեին։ Առը հա։ Բողոքեցինք, գլխավոր բժիշկը բաժանմունքի բոլոր  բուժաշխատողներին կանչեց, թափ տվեց, ու հարցը դրանով փակեցին։ Բժշկուհին էլ հաստակողի մեկն էր։ Դեռ մի բան էլ, մեր մեղադրանքներից վիրավորված,  հայտարարեց, որ իրենց բաժանմունքի բոլոր երեխաներին էդ անտիբիոտիկով են բուժում  ։ /Գրեմ, բոլորդ իմացեք ու ինչքան հնարավոր ա՝  հեռու մնացեք. Մուրացանի մանկական հիվանդանոցն էր, բժշկուհու անուն-հայրանունն էլ Անահիտ Տիգրանի (ազգանունը չգիտեմ)/։
> Երեխային հիվանդանոցից հանեցին, տարան ուրիշ բժշկի մոտ, պարզվեց, որ ռոտավիրուս էր, ու ընդամենը օրգանիզմը վերականգնող սիստեմաներ պիտի նշանակվեր, դեղեր՝  փորլուծության դեմ։ Միզուղիների ոչ մի բորբոքում էլ չկար։
> 
> Ինձ համար արդեն չգրված օրենք ա. անգամ, եթե աշխարհի ամենախելացի բժիշկը նշանակում կատարի, ես մինչև դեղի բնութագիրն իր հակացուցումներով, օգտագործման եղանակով և այլն, և այլն չկարդամ, ո՛չ ես եմ օգտագործում, ո՛չ էլ հարազատներիս թողնում։


Ո՞ր անտիբիոտիկի  մասին ա խոսքը։
ի՞նչ կայքում եք կարդացել իրա մասին։

----------

GriFFin (26.10.2014), Աթեիստ (26.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Անահիտ Տիգրանովնան իմ մանկաբուժության դասախոսն ա ու իրանից խելացի մասնագետ ու իրանից լավ բժիշկ հնարավոր չի գտնել:* Մարդուն մեղադրելը թույլ տվեք անեն են մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն համապատասխան կրթություն ու իրավունք:* ՈՒ մարդկանց բժիշկի մոտ չգնալ հորդորելուց առաջ ազգանունը ճշտեք: Մեղադրանք ունեք, ներկայացրեք առողջապահության նախարարություն, ոչ թե ակումբում ծուռ մեղադրանք գրեք մարդու մասին, որպեսզի առանց այդ էլ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը բժիշկների նկատմամբ ուժեղացնեք:
> Հ.Գ. Ձեր որոշումների պատճառով տուժում ա ուրիշի ճակատագիրը, մի մոռացեք դա:


Լիզ, կոնկրետ էդ մանկաբույժին չեմ ճանաչում, կանդրադառնամ ընդգծացս մասին։
Էսօր հեչ պետք չի բժշկական կրթություն ունենաս, իմանալու համար որ անտիբիոտիկը նշանակելուց *պետք ա* նշանակել կուրս, ոչ թե ասենք 2-3 օր, էն դեպքում, որ տվյալ անտիբիոտիկի կուրսը նշված ա 5-7 օր։ Կամ գրած ա սիմպտոմները վերանալուց հետո խմել ևս 2 օր, բժիշկը զանգում ա, իմանում ա, որ երեխեն էլ չի ջերմում, ասում ա հերիք ա, էլ մի տվեք։

Ու սա արդեն էնքան տեղերից եմ լսել, որ ինքս բժիշկների նշանակումներին շատ զգույշ եմ մոտենում։ Ասենք շատ մոտիկ բժիշկ ինձ նշանակել էր մի շաբաթ նիմեսիլ խմել, դեղատանն ասեցին, որ տենց բան չանեմ (շատ լավ դեղատուն ունենք), մի քանի օրից կուրսեցիքով հավաքվել էինք, սաղ հաստատեցին նիմեսիլի վտանգները։ Ասենք Գերմանիայում մշակված ու Իսօանիայում արտադրվող դեղը էդ 2 երկրներում չի օգտագործվում։
Իսկ բժիշկը պարզապես տեղյակ չէր դրանից։

Ասածս ինչ ա. թեմայի սկզբում բերածս նկարներից երևում ա, թե ինչքան անասուն մարդիկ կան, բայց նենց չի որ բժիշկներն էլ սաղ ադեկվատ են ու վստահելի։

Էլի հետ գալով նշածս մասին, կասեմ, որ հեչ պարտադիր չի ես բանաստեղծ լինեմ, որ քննադատեմ ասենք աղեք բարսեղյանի «երգերի» բառերը։

----------

Cassiopeia (26.10.2014), Rhayader (31.10.2014), Ամպ (26.10.2014), Շինարար (26.10.2014)

----------


## Ամպ

> Անահիտ Տիգրանովնան իմ մանկաբուժության դասախոսն ա ու իրանից խելացի մասնագետ ու իրանից լավ բժիշկ հնարավոր չի գտնել: Մարդուն մեղադրելը թույլ տվեք անեն են մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն համապատասխան կրթություն ու իրավունք: ՈՒ մարդկանց բժիշկի մոտ չգնալ հորդորելուց առաջ ազգանունը ճշտեք: Մեղադրանք ունեք, ներկայացրեք առողջապահության նախարարություն, ոչ թե ակումբում ծուռ մեղադրանք գրեք մարդու մասին, որպեսզի առանց այդ էլ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը բժիշկների նկատմամբ ուժեղացնեք:
> Հ.Գ. Ձեր որոշումների պատճառով տուժում ա ուրիշի ճակատագիրը, մի մոռացեք դա:


Liza_GriFFin, եթե Անահիտ Տիգրանի Քրիստոսդուրյանին համարում եք խելացի մասնագետ և լավ բժիշկ, խնդրեմ, կարող եք անհրաժեշտության դեպքում դիմել իրեն, մյուսներին էլ խորհուրդ տալ։ Ինձ վրա նա խելացի մասնագետի տպավորություն չթողեց։ Համապատասխան կրթություն ունեցող մարդիկ, ովքեր իմացան 1 տարեկան երեխային ներարկած անտիբիոտիկի մասին, ապշեցին։ Ազգանունը, ինչպես տեսաք, արդեն ճշտել եմ։ Իսկ մարդկանց ես ոչ թե բժշկի չգնալու հորդորներ եմ անում, այլ կոնկրետ տվյալ բժշկին չդիմելու խորհուրդ եմ տալիս։ Դեպքը 2 տարի առաջ է եղել։ Համապատասխան մեղադրանք ներկյացրել ենք, բայց, ինչպես մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ, դա էլ կոծկեցին, անցավ։ Վերջում էլ բժշկուհին երեսներիս շրխկացրեց՝ «թե դուք խի գիտեք՝ ինչ դեղով եմ բուժում անում, որ մի հատ էլ բողոքեք»։

----------

GriFFin (26.10.2014)

----------


## Ամպ

> Ո՞ր անտիբիոտիկի  մասին ա խոսքը։
> ի՞նչ կայքում եք կարդացել իրա մասին։


Տավանիկ։
էդ դեղի մասին ինետում ինչքան նյութ կար՝ կարդացել եմ + մասնագետների ենք հարցրել ու բոլորն էլ ասել են, որ 1 տարեկան երեխային էդքան ուժեղ անտիբիոտիկ չի կարելի։

----------


## Freeman

> Տավանիկ։
> էդ դեղի մասին ինետում ինչքան նյութ կար՝ կարդացել եմ + մասնագետների ենք հարցրել ու բոլորն էլ ասել են, որ 1 տարեկան երեխային էդքան ուժեղ անտիբիոտիկ չի կարելի։


ինտերնետում իզուր եք կարդացել)
ինչ վերաբերվում ա կարելի չլինելուն՝ չի կարելի, որովհետև դեղի ազդող նյութը լևոֆլոքսացինն ա, ինքը աճառների վրա վատ ա անդրադառնում, ոչ թե որ «ուժեղ դեղ ա»։

 Ես տվյալ բժշկուհուն անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց հնարավոր ա սուր վիճակ ա եղել երեխայի մոտ, ինքն էլ հաշվի չի առել, որ ոսկրերը կտուժեն, որովհետև կյանքն ավելի կարևոր ա։ Բժշկուհուն չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, բայց ուզում եմ հասկանաք, որ տվյալ դեղը փոքր տարիքում խիստ վտանգավոր չի, այլ ունի կողմնակի վատ ազդեցություններ, որոնք բժիշկը, որոշ դեպքերում, պիտի հաշվի չառնի։ 

Եթե կոնկրետ գրեք ինչ էր եղել երեխային, ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեմ, կփորձենք հասկանալ եղե՞լ ա սխալ բժշկի կողմից, թե՞ չէ։

ի դեպ, որ ասում եք, ինչքան նյութ կա, կարդացել եք, կարդացե՞լ եք արդյոք փաբմեդի նյութերը, մեդսկեյպը, կամ նման այլ լուրջ աղբյուրներ, թե՞ մի քանի անգրագետի գրած հոդվածներ եք կարդացել։

----------

GriFFin (26.10.2014), Մուշու (27.10.2014)

----------


## Ամպ

> ինտերնետում իզուր եք կարդացել)
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա կարելի չլինելուն՝ չի կարելի, որովհետև դեղի ազդող նյութը լևոֆլոքսացինն ա, ինքը աճառների վրա վատ ա անդրադառնում, ոչ թե որ «ուժեղ դեղ ա»։
> 
>  Ես տվյալ բժշկուհուն անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց հնարավոր ա սուր վիճակ ա եղել երեխայի մոտ, ինքն էլ հաշվի չի առել, որ ոսկրերը կտուժեն, որովհետև կյանքն ավելի կարևոր ա։ Բժշկուհուն չեմ փորձում արդարացնել, բայց ուզում եմ հասկանաք, որ տվյալ դեղը փոքր տարիքում խիստ վտանգավոր չի, այլ ունի կողմնակի վատ ազդեցություններ, որոնք բժիշկը, որոշ դեպքերում, պիտի հաշվի չառնի։ 
> 
> Եթե կոնկրետ գրեք ինչ էր եղել երեխային, ավելի մանրամասն կբացատրեմ, կփորձենք հասկանալ եղե՞լ ա սխալ բժշկի կողմից, թե՞ չէ։
> 
> ի դեպ, որ ասում եք, ինչքան նյութ կա, կարդացել եք, կարդացե՞լ եք արդյոք փաբմեդի նյութերը, մեդսկեյպը, կամ նման այլ լուրջ աղբյուրներ, թե՞ մի քանի անգրագետի գրած հոդվածներ եք կարդացել։


Ահա, ասել էին, որ ոսկրերի վրա ազդում է։ Իսկ մեկանգամյա ներարկումն ի՞նչ չափի բացասական ազդեցություն թողած կլինի։ Վերջերս մի մանկաբույժ ասաց, որ քանի որ երեխայի հասակը տարիքին համապատասխանում է, հուսանք՝  որևէ ազդեցություն չի թողել։ Ուղղակի պուճուրը ուշ քայլեց. 1,4-ում ու հիմա էլ երկար քայլելիս հոգնում է /3 տարեկան է/։ Հնարավո՞ր է՝  դեղի ազդեցությունից լինի։
Երեխայի մոտ մինչև 39 աստիճան ջերմություն էր, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, փորլուծություն՝  բաց դեղնավուն։ Որքան հիշում եմ՝ վերին շնչուղիներն էլ էին բորբոքված։ Բժշկուհին, առանց կղանքի ու մեզի անալիզների պատասխանը ստանալու, ասաց, որ երեխայի մոտ միզուղիների բորբոքում է, ու աղիքային ինֆեկցիա կա։ Առաջին օրը լենդացին տվեց, հաջորդ օրը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչով առաջնորդվելով, որոշեց, որ լենդացինը չի օգնում, անցավ տավանիկին։ Դե դրանից հետո արդեն ուրիշ բժիշկ հետազոտեց, ասաց՝  ռոտավիրուս է ու ինքն էլ իր բուժումն արեց։ Ընդ որում, վերջին բժիշկն ասաց, որ երեխայի մոտ միզուղիների բորբոքում չկա։
Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում՝  որտեղի նյութերն եմ կարդացել, բայց սրանից հետո Ձեր նշած աղբյուրներին ուշադրություն կդարձնեմ։ Շնորհակալություն։

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, կոնկրետ էդ մանկաբույժին չեմ ճանաչում, կանդրադառնամ ընդգծացս մասին։
> Էսօր հեչ պետք չի բժշկական կրթություն ունենաս, իմանալու համար որ անտիբիոտիկը նշանակելուց *պետք ա* նշանակել կուրս, ոչ թե ասենք 2-3 օր, էն դեպքում, որ տվյալ անտիբիոտիկի կուրսը նշված ա 5-7 օր։ Կամ գրած ա սիմպտոմները վերանալուց հետո խմել ևս 2 օր, բժիշկը զանգում ա, իմանում ա, որ երեխեն էլ չի ջերմում, ասում ա հերիք ա, էլ մի տվեք։
> 
> Ու սա արդեն էնքան տեղերից եմ լսել, որ ինքս բժիշկների նշանակումներին շատ զգույշ եմ մոտենում։ Ասենք շատ մոտիկ բժիշկ ինձ նշանակել էր մի շաբաթ նիմեսիլ խմել, դեղատանն ասեցին, որ տենց բան չանեմ (շատ լավ դեղատուն ունենք), մի քանի օրից կուրսեցիքով հավաքվել էինք, սաղ հաստատեցին նիմեսիլի վտանգները։ Ասենք Գերմանիայում մշակված ու Իսօանիայում արտադրվող դեղը էդ 2 երկրներում չի օգտագործվում։
> Իսկ բժիշկը պարզապես տեղյակ չէր դրանից։
> 
> Ասածս ինչ ա. թեմայի սկզբում բերածս նկարներից երևում ա, թե ինչքան անասուն մարդիկ կան, բայց նենց չի որ բժիշկներն էլ սաղ ադեկվատ են ու վստահելի։
> 
> Էլի հետ գալով նշածս մասին, կասեմ, որ հեչ պարտադիր չի ես բանաստեղծ լինեմ, որ քննադատեմ ասենք աղեք բարսեղյանի «երգերի» բառերը։


Աթեիստ, հարցը սենց ա: Կրթունթյուն ու իրավունք ասելով ես բժշկական  չէի ասում: Ինչքան գիդեմ օրենքի հետ կապված ոլորտը իրավաբաններին ու փաստաբաններին ա վերաբերվում: Հիմա ես չհասկացա ի՞նչ ա եղել: Բժշկական սխալ, թե՞ халатность ( հայերեն չգիդեմ, ոնց ա ): Հասկանում ես, նման ոչ կորեկտ ու հեղաթյուրված մեղադրանքներից էլ ա շատ բան կախված: Հարցի բոլոր կեղմերը պետք ա դրվի: Ես շաաաաաատ եմ ցավում, որ Ամպը ու իրա ընտանիքը նման բաների միջով են անցել: Բայց մեղադրանքը թող զուտ բորբոքված ծնողի/ հարազատի տարբերակով չլինի: Ես ինքս վերևում նշեցի իմ հետ կապված դեպքը ( ամեն մեկս էլ կարա նշի ), բայց անուն-ազգանուն ու աշխատանքի վայր, չգնալու ու չդիմելու խորհուրդ չեմ տա: Ես հիմա աբշած եմ, որ նման բան եմ լսում նման խելացի մասնագետի մասին ( Ամպ, չեմ ասում, որ սուտ եք ասում) ու ուզում եմ, որ մեղադրանքը լինի կորեկտ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ահա, ասել էին, որ ոսկրերի վրա ազդում է։ Իսկ մեկանգամյա ներարկումն ի՞նչ չափի բացասական ազդեցություն թողած կլինի։ Վերջերս մի մանկաբույժ ասաց, որ քանի որ երեխայի հասակը տարիքին համապատասխանում է, հուսանք՝  որևէ ազդեցություն չի թողել։ Ուղղակի պուճուրը ուշ քայլեց. 1,4-ում ու հիմա էլ երկար քայլելիս հոգնում է /3 տարեկան է/։ Հնարավո՞ր է՝  դեղի ազդեցությունից լինի։
> Երեխայի մոտ մինչև 39 աստիճան ջերմություն էր, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, փորլուծություն՝  բաց դեղնավուն։ Որքան հիշում եմ՝ վերին շնչուղիներն էլ էին բորբոքված։ Բժշկուհին, առանց կղանքի ու մեզի անալիզների պատասխանը ստանալու, ասաց, որ երեխայի մոտ միզուղիների բորբոքում է, ու աղիքային ինֆեկցիա կա։ Առաջին օրը լենդացին տվեց, հաջորդ օրը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչով առաջնորդվելով, որոշեց, որ լենդացինը չի օգնում, անցավ տավանիկին։ Դե դրանից հետո արդեն ուրիշ բժիշկ հետազոտեց, ասաց՝  ռոտավիրուս է ու ինքն էլ իր բուժումն արեց։ Ընդ որում, վերջին բժիշկն ասաց, որ երեխայի մոտ միզուղիների բորբոքում չկա։
> Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում՝  որտեղի նյութերն եմ կարդացել, բայց սրանից հետո Ձեր նշած աղբյուրներին ուշադրություն կդարձնեմ։ Շնորհակալություն։


Իսկ ինչի՞ց հետո էր առաջացել ջերմությունը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա անամնեստիկ ի՞նչ տվյալը կարող էր հուշել դեպի միզուղիների բորբոքում:
Հ.Գ. Եթե չեք ուզում կարող եք չգրել:

----------


## Շինարար

> առանց այդ էլ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը բժիշկների նկատմամբ ուժեղացնեք:
> Հ.Գ. Ձեր որոշումների պատճառով տուժում ա ուրիշի ճակատագիրը, մի մոռացեք դա:


LIz, ձեր արհմիութենական խնդիրները ձեր մեջ պիտի լուծեք, մեջից պիտի լավնանաք, ամոքվեք սենց ասած, իսկ եթե ես դժգոհ եմ մեր առոջղապահական համակարգից, մեր բժիշկներից, հիվանդանոցներից, պոլիկլինիկաներից, ես պիտի ամենուր հայտարարեմ էդ մասին՝ ու անուն առ անուն՝, ինչը հաճախ եմ անում ֆեյսբուքում՝ իմ անունով հանդես գալով, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում կոնկրետ իմ նշած բժիշկների իրական գրագիտության աստիճանը ու որ իմ հայտարարելով բժիշկների նկատմամբ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը մեծանում ա: Էնքան լավը եղեք, որ իմ մի դժգոհության կողքը տասը հոգի լավն ասի, վերաբերմունքը տես ոնց կփոխվի:

----------

Ամպ (26.10.2014), Արէա (27.10.2014), Գաղթական (11.09.2016)

----------


## Ամպ

> Աթեիստ, հարցը սենց ա: Կրթունթյուն ու իրավունք ասելով ես բժշկական  չէի ասում: Ինչքան գիդեմ օրենքի հետ կապված ոլորտը իրավաբաններին ու փաստաբաններին ա վերաբերվում: Հիմա ես չհասկացա ի՞նչ ա եղել: Բժշկական սխալ, թե՞ халатность ( հայերեն չգիդեմ, ոնց ա ): Հասկանում ես, նման ոչ կորեկտ ու հեղաթյուրված մեղադրանքներից էլ ա շատ բան կախված: Հարցի բոլոր կեղմերը պետք ա դրվի: Ես շաաաաաատ եմ ցավում, որ Ամպը ու իրա ընտանիքը նման բաների միջով են անցել: Բայց մեղադրանքը թող զուտ բորբոքված ծնողի/ հարազատի տարբերակով չլինի: Ես ինքս վերևում նշեցի իմ հետ կապված դեպքը ( ամեն մեկս էլ կարա նշի ), բայց անուն-ազգանուն ու աշխատանքի վայր, չգնալու ու չդիմելու խորհուրդ չեմ տա: Ես հիմա աբշած եմ, որ նման բան եմ լսում նման խելացի մասնագետի մասին ( Ամպ, չեմ ասում, որ սուտ եք ասում) ու ուզում եմ, որ մեղադրանքը լինի կորեկտ:


Liza_GriFFin, գրառմանս մեջ սկզբում անուն-ազգանուն, բժշկական հաստատություն չէի նշել։ Բայց հաշվի առնելով բժշկուհու էն հայտարարությունը, որ իրենց բոլոր հիվանդներին տավանիկով են բուժում, ինձ ստիպեց ամեն ինչ բաց գրել։ Ախր նույնիսկ մասնագետ էլ պետք չի լինել, որ հասկանալ, որ երեխան փորձադաշտ չի. մի օր մի անտիբիոտիկ տալ, հաջորդ օրը ուրիշ։ Ընդ որում, մինչև տավանիկ, կարծում եմ երեխային հարմար շատ ավելի ուրիշ անտիբիոտիկներ կլինեին։
Ու, ի վերջո, եթե ես տվյալ բժշկից դժգոհ եմ, ինչու չբարձրաձայնեմ։

----------


## Ամպ

> Իսկ ինչի՞ց հետո էր առաջացել ջերմությունը: Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա անամնեստիկ ի՞նչ տվյալը կարող էր հուշել դեպի միզուղիների բորբոքում:
> Հ.Գ. Եթե չեք ուզում կարող եք չգրել:


Սկզբում գրիպ էր, կոկորդն էր բորբոքված, հետո ջերմությունը բարձրացավ, փսխում,փորլուծություն, արդեն տարան հիվանդանոց։

----------


## GriFFin

> LIz, ձեր արհմիութենական խնդիրները ձեր մեջ պիտի լուծեք, մեջից պիտի լավնանաք, ամոքվեք սենց ասած, իսկ եթե ես դժգոհ եմ մեր առոջղապահական համակարգից, մեր բժիշկներից, հիվանդանոցներից, պոլիկլինիկաներից, ես պիտի ամենուր հայտարարեմ էդ մասին՝ ու անուն առ անուն՝, ինչը հաճախ եմ անում ֆեյսբուքում՝ իմ անունով հանդես գալով, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում կոնկրետ իմ նշած բժիշկների իրական գրագիտության աստիճանը ու որ իմ հայտարարելով բժիշկների նկատմամբ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունքը մեծանում ա: Էնքան լավը եղեք, որ իմ մի դժգոհության կողքը տասը հոգի լավն ասի, վերաբերմունքը տես ոնց կփոխվի:


Փորձում եմ Շինարար: Ու մենակ ես չէ: Ու միայն մեր մեջ պիտի չլուծենք:  Ինչի՞ ա բոլորին թվում, որ մենք կայֆ ենք ստանում ես վիճակից: Կարո՞ղ ա մեզ հաճելի ա, որ ասում են ԲՈԼՈՐ բժիշկները վատն են, դեբիլ են, <<ով դոստուպ ունի դեպի ինտերնետ բոլոր բժիշկներից խելացի կլինի>> ու նման բաներ: Կամ էլ ինչի՞ ա թվում, որ մենք չենք հիվանդանում ու չգիդենք, այցելուն ինչերի միջով ա անցնում: Թե՞ բժշկական ոլորտի մարդիկ սեկտայի ներկայացուցիչներ են, ովքեր թաքուն զագովռ ունեն բոլորին վնասելու: Մեղադրանք ա հնչում, որը անտեղին ա ( Ամպի գրածի համար չէ, ընդհանրապես եմ ասում ), ես ի՞նչ նստեմ նայեմ: Չիմանամ ի՞նչ ա եղել: Դու էլ, որ անտեղին մեղադրես, քեզել կգրեմ: Իմ համար տարբերություն չկա: Մեղադրում ես, չերեզ ստատուս մի արա ավելի: Օրինակ. Պահանջի, որ օրենքով սահամանեն, թե՞ որոնք են բժշկական սխալները ու ըստ ինչի պետք ա առաջնորդվենք մեղադրելուց: Ստատուսդ բամբասանքի նման մի բան ա դառնում: Կիսվում ես ընկերներիդ հետ, բոլորը որոշում են, թե ով ինչ աստիճանի ֆեկալի ա կերել ու անցավ գնաց: Տենց ա ճիշտը՞: Էհֆ:

----------

Շինարար (26.10.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

> Liza_GriFFin, գրառմանս մեջ սկզբում անուն-ազգանուն, բժշկական հաստատություն չէի նշել։ Բայց հաշվի առնելով բժշկուհու էն հայտարարությունը, որ *իրենց բոլոր հիվանդներին տավանիկով են բուժում*, ինձ ստիպեց ամեն ինչ բաց գրել։ Ախր նույնիսկ մասնագետ էլ պետք չի լինել, որ հասկանալ, որ երեխան փորձադաշտ չի. մի օր մի անտիբիոտիկ տալ, հաջորդ օրը ուրիշ։ Ընդ որում, մինչև տավանիկ, կարծում եմ երեխային հարմար շատ ավելի ուրիշ անտիբիոտիկներ կլինեին։
> Ու, ի վերջո, եթե ես տվյալ բժշկից դժգոհ եմ, ինչու չբարձրաձայնեմ։


Օքեյ: Սենց մի բան ավելացնեմ: Մանկաբուժությունը էն եզակի ոլորտներից ա Հայսնաում, որ ունի ուղեցույցային/ պրատակոլային սիստեմ: Այսինքն շատ հստակ նշված ա, թե ի՞նչ դեպքում ինչ պիտի անես: Ամենինչը հստակեցված ա ըստ ԱՀԿի, այդ թվում նաև դեղերը:
Հ.Գ. Казнить нельзя помиловать.

----------


## Շինարար

> Փորձում եմ Շինարար: Ու մենակ ես չէ: Ու միայն մեր մեջ պիտի չլուծենք:  Ինչի՞ ա բոլորին թվում, որ մենք կայֆ ենք ստանում ես վիճակից: Կարո՞ղ ա մեզ հաճելի ա, որ ասում են ԲՈԼՈՐ բժիշկները վատն են, դեբիլ են, <<ով դոստուպ ունի դեպի ինտերնետ բոլոր բժիշկներից խելացի կլինի>> ու նման բաներ: Կամ էլ ինչի՞ ա թվում, որ մենք չենք հիվանդանում ու չգիդենք, այցելուն ինչերի միջով ա անցնում: Թե՞ բժշկական ոլորտի մարդիկ սեկտայի ներկայացուցիչներ են, ովքեր թաքուն զագովռ ունեն բոլորին վնասելու: Մեղադրանք ա հնչում, որը անտեղին ա ( Ամպի գրածի համար չէ, ընդհանրապես եմ ասում ), ես ի՞նչ նստեմ նայեմ: Չիմանամ ի՞նչ ա եղել: Դու էլ, որ անտեղին մեղադրես, քեզել կգրեմ: Իմ համար տարբերություն չկա: Մեղադրում ես, չերեզ ստատուս մի արա ավելի: Օրինակ. Պահանջի, որ օրենքով սահամանեն, թե՞ որոնք են բժշկական սխալները ու ըստ ինչի պետք ա առաջնորդվենք մեղադրելուց: Ստատուսդ բամբասանքի նման մի բան ա դառնում: Կիսվում ես ընկերներիդ հետ, բոլորը որոշում են, թե ով ինչ աստիճանի ֆեկալի ա կերել ու անցավ գնաց: Տենց ա ճիշտը՞: Էհֆ:


Չերեզ ստատուս եմ անում, որովհետև էդ ոլորտի լիքը մարդիկ իմ ֆրենդլիստում են, ու ես հաստատ գիտեմ, որ տեղ ա հասնում, իսկ կոնկրետ էդ մարդկանց բնականաբար ես իմ ասելիքը նախ և առաջ երեսին եմ ասել, հետո եմ հասել ֆեյսին, ուղղակի կոնկրետ իմ դեպքը էնպես ա, որ սենց թե նենց վերջում բավականին սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներով հաջողության չէի հասնելու, բայց փառք աստծո էդ մարդկանից մեկը այլևս Վանաձորի բժշկական կենտրոնի տնօրենը չի, ով իմանա, գուցե շատ չնչին դեր իմ ստատուսներն էլ խաղացին էդ ամենում, չնայած խիստ կասկածում եմ, որովհետև մեզ մոտ բոլոր հարցերը ներքին շահերով պայմանավորված են լուծվում, ոչ թե դժգոհությունների հիման վրա:

----------

GriFFin (26.10.2014), Ամպ (26.10.2014)

----------


## Ամպ

> Փորձում եմ Շինարար: Ու մենակ ես չէ: Ու միայն մեր մեջ պիտի չլուծենք:  Ինչի՞ ա բոլորին թվում, որ մենք կայֆ ենք ստանում ես վիճակից: Կարո՞ղ ա մեզ հաճելի ա, որ ասում են ԲՈԼՈՐ բժիշկները վատն են, դեբիլ են, <<ով դոստուպ ունի դեպի ինտերնետ բոլոր բժիշկներից խելացի կլինի>> ու նման բաներ: Կամ էլ ինչի՞ ա թվում, որ մենք չենք հիվանդանում ու չգիդենք, այցելուն ինչերի միջով ա անցնում: Թե՞ բժշկական ոլորտի մարդիկ սեկտայի ներկայացուցիչներ են, ովքեր թաքուն զագովռ ունեն բոլորին վնասելու: Մեղադրանք ա հնչում, որը անտեղին ա ( Ամպի գրածի համար չէ, ընդհանրապես եմ ասում ), ես ի՞նչ նստեմ նայեմ: Չիմանամ ի՞նչ ա եղել: Դու էլ, որ անտեղին մեղադրես, քեզել կգրեմ: Իմ համար տարբերություն չկա: Մեղադրում ես, չերեզ ստատուս մի արա ավելի: Օրինակ. Պահանջի, որ օրենքով սահամանեն, թե՞ որոնք են բժշկական սխալները ու ըստ ինչի պետք ա առաջնորդվենք մեղադրելուց: Ստատուսդ բամբասանքի նման մի բան ա դառնում: Կիսվում ես ընկերներիդ հետ, բոլորը որոշում են, թե ով ինչ աստիճանի ֆեկալի ա կերել ու անցավ գնաց: Տենց ա ճիշտը՞: Էհֆ:


Որ սկզբում զերեզ ստատուս ու ֆորումում չենք բողոքել, որտեղ հարկն էր, բողոք ենք ներկայացրել, ի՞նչի տեղ անցավ։ Դրա համար էլ մնում ա ինձ հասանելի տեղերում գրեմ, որ որքան հնարավոր ա՝  մարդիկ իմանան էդ մասին։ Ի վերջո, ֆեյսբուքի ստատուսով մարդիկ շատ ավելի շուտ կիմանան, քան ԱՆ գրած բողոքով։

Տավանիկը տալու գիշերը երեխան գրեթե անգիտակից էր, հերթապահ բժշկուհուն կանչեցինք, հորանջելով եկավ, գլյուկոզա նշանակեց ու «դե դուք ուշադիր եղեք, ես գնամ։ Վաղը բժշկականում դասախոսության եմ, մի քիչ աչքս կպցնեմ»։ Ափսոս՝  իր անունը չեմ հիշում, թե չէ իրենն էլ կգրեի։

Հ. Գ. ըհը,ստատուսի մասին Շինն արդեն գրել ա։

----------

Alphaone (01.11.2014), GriFFin (26.10.2014)

----------


## Ամպ

> Օքեյ: Սենց մի բան ավելացնեմ: Մանկաբուժությունը էն եզակի ոլորտներից ա Հայսնաում, որ ունի ուղեցույցային/ պրատակոլային սիստեմ: Այսինքն շատ հստակ նշված ա, թե ի՞նչ դեպքում ինչ պիտի անես: Ամենինչը հստակեցված ա ըստ ԱՀԿի, այդ թվում նաև դեղերը:
> Հ.Գ. Казнить нельзя помиловать.


Տեքստից ենթադրե՞մ, որ Казнить, нельзя помиловать, ոչ թե Казнить нельзя, помиловать.

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Օքեյ: Սենց մի բան ավելացնեմ: Մանկաբուժությունը էն եզակի ոլորտներից ա Հայսնաում, որ ունի ուղեցույցային/ պրատակոլային սիստեմ: Այսինքն շատ հստակ նշված ա, թե ի՞նչ դեպքում ինչ պիտի անես: Ամենինչը հստակեցված ա ըստ ԱՀԿի, այդ թվում նաև դեղերը:
> Հ.Գ. Казнить нельзя помиловать.



Լիզ, էն անտիբիոտիկների սխալ նշանակման դեպքերը սաղ հենց երեխաների բուժման հետ էին կապված, լրիվ տարբեր պոլիկլինիկաներում, Երևանի ու Արմավիրի։

Ստացվում ա, որ կամ բժիշկը պրոտոկոլներից կուրսի չի, կամ պրոտոկոլում ա սխալ գրած։ Ես հույս ունեմ, որ 2-րդ տարբերակը չի, հակառակ դեպքում ստացվում ա, որ սաղ համակարգն ա քաքի մեջ։

Գիտե՞ք ինչն ա իմ համար աբսուրդ։
Ինչ մտել ենք բժշկական, 6 տարի մեզ հա ասել են, «չի կարելի անտիբիոտիկի կուրսը կիսատ թողնել»։ Ոչ մի բան էդքան չի կրկնվում, ինչքան ես արտահայտությունը։ Ու մեկ էլ ավարտում ես, հասնում էլ բժշկին, պարզվում ա էդ պարզ ճշմարտությունը մենակ դեղագետներն են լավ սովորել։

----------

boooooooom (26.10.2014), Cassiopeia (26.10.2014), Ամպ (26.10.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ահա, ասել էին, որ ոսկրերի վրա ազդում է։ Իսկ մեկանգամյա ներարկումն ի՞նչ չափի բացասական ազդեցություն թողած կլինի։ Վերջերս մի մանկաբույժ ասաց, որ քանի որ երեխայի հասակը տարիքին համապատասխանում է, հուսանք՝  որևէ ազդեցություն չի թողել։ Ուղղակի պուճուրը ուշ քայլեց. 1,4-ում ու հիմա էլ երկար քայլելիս հոգնում է /3 տարեկան է/։ Հնարավո՞ր է՝  դեղի ազդեցությունից լինի։
> Երեխայի մոտ մինչև 39 աստիճան ջերմություն էր, սրտխառնոց, փսխում, փորլուծություն՝  բաց դեղնավուն։ Որքան հիշում եմ՝ վերին շնչուղիներն էլ էին բորբոքված։ Բժշկուհին, առանց կղանքի ու մեզի անալիզների պատասխանը ստանալու, ասաց, որ երեխայի մոտ միզուղիների բորբոքում է, ու աղիքային ինֆեկցիա կա։ Առաջին օրը լենդացին տվեց, հաջորդ օրը, չգիտեմ՝ ինչով առաջնորդվելով, որոշեց, որ լենդացինը չի օգնում, անցավ տավանիկին։ Դե դրանից հետո արդեն ուրիշ բժիշկ հետազոտեց, ասաց՝  ռոտավիրուս է ու ինքն էլ իր բուժումն արեց։ Ընդ որում, վերջին բժիշկն ասաց, որ երեխայի մոտ միզուղիների բորբոքում չկա։
> Հիմա արդեն չեմ հիշում՝  որտեղի նյութերն եմ կարդացել, բայց սրանից հետո Ձեր նշած աղբյուրներին ուշադրություն կդարձնեմ։ Շնորհակալություն։


Փոքր երեխայի համար փորլուծությունը ու փսխումը շատ վտանգավոր են կյանքի համար, ջերմությունն էլ 39 էլի լավ չի։ Էդ պատճառով մինչև անալիզի պատասխանը գալը պետք ա նշանակել լայն սպեկտրի անտիբիոտիկ, որ ժամանակ չկորի, եթե մի լայն սպեկտրովը չի օգնում, մյուսին են անցնում, որովհետև դեռ չգիտեն ինչ բակտերիա կա, որ կոնկրետ դեղ տան։ Հետո՝ նեղ սպեկտրի, կոնկրետ էդ բակտերիայի վրա ազդող, որովհետև անալիզի արդյունքում էդ էլ ա պարզվում։ Դրա համար էլ չի սպասել պատասխանին։

Ինչ վերավերվում ա կոնկրետ էդ դեղին- չգիտեմ ինչքանով էր ճիշտ էդ նշանակելը, մի կողմից- ինքը երիկամներով ա հեռացվում, հետևաբար միզային ինֆեկցիայի դեպքում, եթե կա ինֆեկցիա, կօգնի։ Մյուս կողմից չեմ հասկանում խի են միզուղիների ինֆեկցիա կասկածել։ 

Քայլելու ուշացումը կարա դեղի հետ կապված լինի, բայց եթե էդ ժամանակ աճառների բորբոքում չի եղեկ, դժվար ինքը լինի պատճառը։ Ես էլ եմ ուշ քայլել, սարսափելի բան չկա, կես ժամ առաջվա ստուգմանը շարահրապարակում լավ էլ շարային քայլում էի ։)

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա աղբյուրներին՝ քիչ բժշկական կայքեր են վսրահելի,բայց իմ ասած տեղերում լուրջ հետազոտություններ են տեղադրված ու ես մենակ ուրախ կլինեմ, որ ավելի շատ մարդիկ տարբերեն ապացուցողական բժշկության կայքերը։

----------

Cassiopeia (26.10.2014), Chuk (26.10.2014), GriFFin (27.10.2014), Աթեիստ (26.10.2014), Ամպ (26.10.2014), Մուշու (27.10.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես կոնկրետ այս հարցում կհրաժարվեի կարծիք արտահայտել, մինչև բուն բժշկի կարծիքը չլսեմ, չտեսնեմ դիագնոզն ու անամնեզը:

Իհարկե, կան լավ բժիշկներ ու վատ բժիշկներ (այդ հարցում ես հակված եմ, եթե բժշկի խորհուրդը կասկածելի է, դիմել ոչ թե ինտերնետին, այլ մեկ այլ, ավելի հուսալի բժշկի): Օրինակ՝ երբ 2006-ին ինձ մոտ նախախոցային վիճակ էր, ԱԱԾ պոլիկլինիկայում ինձ նշանակեցին ստամոքսի թթվայնությունը կարգավորող կուրս (ալմագել, մալոքս, ու ինչ-որ ուրիշ դեղ, որը չեմ հիշում): Դրանից հետո ես գնացի Էրեբունու հոսպիտալ՝ Մակարի մոտ, որ գաստրոսկոպիա անի, ինքը նայեց դեղերիս, ջղայնացավ, ասաց, որ վերջին դեղը պոտենցիայի վրա բացասական է ազդում ու իմ տարիքի տղամարդկանց այն չեն նշանակում: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, դրանք նրբություններ են, որոնցից պոլիկլինիկայի երիտասարդ բժշկուհին կարող էր տեղյակ չլինել, ես իրեն չեմ մեղադրում: Մակարն ինձ, եթե ճիշտ եմ հիշում, կվամատել նշանակեց, ու մի քանի լավ խորհուրդ տվեց, թե ինչպես ազատվեմ ռեֆլյուքսից ու այրոցից: Դե ֆակտո, հիմա ես ունեմ լրիվ առողջ ստամոքս, ու շատ շնորհակալ եմ դրա համար իմ բժիշկներին: Կասկածում եմ, որ նույն արդյունքը կունենայի, եթե հույսս ինտերնետի վրա դնեի: Նույն կերպ, երբ ինձ մոտ հեմոսպերմիա էր, որովհետև Մաշտոցի պուրակում ձյան վրա քնելուց պրոստատիտ էր առաջացել, էլի ես չգնացի ինտերնետում բուժումներ որոնելու: Բուժումը ժամանակին էր ու էֆեկտիվ, մինչև հիմա պրոստատիտը չի կրկնվել: 6-րդ դասարանում, երբ ինձ շուն էր կծել, Հանրապետական Հիվանդանոցի այրվածքաբանականի բժիշկը դեմքս կարեց (12 կար ունքիս, 6 կար քթիս): Սպիներս երևի տեսել եք. դե ֆակտո, ինքը կարել է իմ գրեթե պոկված քթանցքն ու երեք մասի բաժանված, աչքիս վրա կախված ունքս: Հետքերը չնչին են, համեմատված ավերածության հետ:

Ասածս այն է, որ ինչպես ցանկացած ոլորտում, ինչպես ասացի, կան լավ բժիշկներ ու վատ բժիշկներ: Ձեր իրավունքն է ընտրել ձեր բժշկին, և այդ առումով ձեր առողջ դատողությունը շատ էական է: Բայց, խնդրում եմ, ընտրելուց հետո պետք չի բժշկի աշխատանքը բարդացնել իր հետ ամեն քայլին կռիվ տալով ու իր ամեն որոշումը կասկածի տակ առնելով:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2014), Աթեիստ (31.10.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Գայուշի բաժանմունքում մի երեխա էր պառկած, վրան ուռած բաներ էր հայտնվում ու ահավո ցավեր էր ունենում, Նատան մոր հետ խոսել էր, մայրն ասել էր, որ պարբերական ունի ու Նատային մեժդունամի ասել էր, որ ամուսնու հետ բարեկամներ են, բայց արի ու տես, որ Նատան հարցրել էր ինչ գիտի, որ պարբերական ունի, անձնել են գենետիկ քննություն թե չէ, սա ասել էր,որ մեծ երեխան ունի ու սրա գեն.քննությունն էլ, որ հանձնել են, տեսել են հասցեն նույնն ա գրել են, որ ունի, բայց ինքը չի հավատում, ինչպես նաև ասել էր, որ չի ուզում երրորդ երեխայինն էլ հանձնի, քանի որ վստահ ա, որ չունենա էլ գրելու են ունի:
Նատան, որ պատմեց մազերս դիբոմ եղավ, մարդիկ ինչ աստիճանի անհետևողական ու թեթև են նայում իրանց ու առավեևս իրանց երեխաների առողջությանը, իբր թքած էլի, էդքան գումար տվել են անալիզին, երեխեն տենց ցավերի մեջ ու ինքն էլ չի հավատում, որ ունի ու երեխուն էլ սխալ են բուժում իրա ասելով ու ինքն էլ նստած նայում ա փաստորեն:
Հլա ի հավելումն էս ամենին, ասել էր, որ ուզում ա չորրոդ երեխուն էլ բերի, որ կարող ա աղջիկ լինի:
Տխուր ա:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Թեման թարմացնեմ «հիվանդների» ու հիվանդների հերթական բոցերով։ (Ափսոս նախկինում դրածս նկարները չէի պահել)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Էսօր ֆբ-ի բժիշկների խմբում ոմն «գիտակ ծնողի» գրառում է։ 
Հարցը նրանում էր, որ 4 օրական երեխայի պորտը դեռ թաց է։ Ծնողն անհանգստացած էր, և հարցնում էր, նորմա՞լ է դա, թե ոչ։ Եվ ահա պատասխան ոմն ծնողի կողմից։

----------


## Gayl

> Մարդուն մեղադրելը թույլ տվեք անեն են մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն համապատասխան կրթություն ու իրավունք: ՈՒ մարդկանց բժիշկի մոտ չգնալ հորդորելուց առաջ ազգանունը ճշտեք: Մեղադրանք ունեք, ներկայացրեք առողջապահության նախարարություն...


Իսկ եթե ես մասնագետ չեմ ու չունեմ համապատասխան կրթություն, բայց առողջությունս բժշկի սխալ բուժման պատճառով տուժվել է , էդ դեպքում մեղադրելու իրավունք չունեմ?
Իսկ եթե համապատասխան կրթություն ունեցողները իրար հետ սպայկա են ու իրա ոռ են պահում?? էդ դեպքում ես ինչ պիտի անեմ??
Իսկ եթե բժիշկը էնքան ազդեցիկ մարդ ա, որ առողջապահության նախարարություն բողոք ներկայացնելը հավասար է բողոք Չներկայացնելուն?? էդ դեպքում ինչ պիտի անեմ??
Իսկ եթե բժիշկը չգիտեմ ինչ դեղով մեկ օրով հետաձգում է հղիությունը ու հղիությունից հետո կնոջ ողջ մարմինը պառալիզացվում է?? բա մարդկանց չասենք, որ հեռու մնան տականքից??
Մարդկանց չասենք, որ մահացած մարդու վրայից ստենդ են հանել ու տեղադրել այլ մարդու վրա?? 
Ով չգիտի, որ կիսագրագետ բժիշկները շատ շատ են Հայաստանում ու շատ շատերը օրենքով չեն պատժվում, որովհետև...

----------

